# New Bow Help ~ Down to three....



## pocajunboy (Nov 8, 2007)

After shooting nearly every bow out there, I'm down to the Hoyt Katera and Mathews DXT and Switchback XT. I know all these bows are very different in length and weight. But for some reason they all feel good to me when I hold and shoot them. I can't decide which one to get....HELP


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd try to find a shop that carries them with a range that's got some distance to it and see which one shoots the most accurate at longer ranges.

I've got a problem with trying to find something good from Cabela's because their range is only like 10-15 yards. On the other end or the spectrum, a shop up by my dads house has a 40 yard inside range. Where would I more than likely buy my bow at? The other shop. Why? Test the bows at longer ranges to find the better fitting bow, and to help out the small businesses.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

If you are down to three, look at the primary type of shooting you'll be doing. Shorter axle, better for tree stand. Heavier, more stable for longer shots. Longer axle, more forgiving. Reshoot all three. Pay attention to which points easiest. One should float to the top. Shooting at longer ranges and grouping tight is really a function of confidence, fit, and familiarity with your equipment.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I have an xt, great bow. But I just shot that DXT, wow what a great shooting little hunting bow!
Shot a bow tech general "what an anchor" thing weighed a ton compared to the mathews.

Thought I'd keep my sb xt for a couple years....guy should never shoot that new stuff! :lol:


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

the switchback ! i have one and i would let my truck go before it went lol they are nice shooting and with sum money in it you can shoot any big game animal out there i took mine bear hunting didn't git one but if i would of had the chance the switchback xt would have got the job done !


----------

